# Röthenbachklamm geschlossen???



## All-Mountain (6. August 2004)

Hallo Ihr Franken,
heute finde ich tätsächlich folgenden Eintrag bei mir im Gästebuch:
------------------------------------------------------------
Name: patrik 
Email: [email protected]

Datum: Freitag, 6 August, 2004 um 10:57:58
Kommentar: 
hardcorebilder aus der röthenbachklamm!super!!!jetzt ist sie ja geschlossen für biker dank solcher genialen berichte im internet.weiter so ihr tourenhippen!!!F...Y..that's why
------------------------------------------------------------
Mal abgesehen von dem grottenschlechten deutsch, stimmt das? Ist die Klamm wirklich zu? 
Und
Wie seht Ihr generell die Sache, wenn man Touren im Internet veröffentlicht? Soll man z. B. so ne feine Tour wie die Klamm den Leuten zugänglich machen oder lieber totschweigen, weil jemand auf die Idee kommen könnte die Strecke für Biker zu sperren?

Was meint Ihr?

Grüße aus München
Tom


----------



## Altitude (6. August 2004)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr Franken,
> heute finde ich tätsächlich folgenden Eintrag bei mir im Gästebuch:
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> Name: patrik
> ...



Hi Tom,
schön von Dir zu lesen, seit wann gibts am Largo Internetcafes???

die Klamm konnte ich am Wochenende noch fahren... es sind zwar einige Trails geschottert, Schlüsselstellen rausgenommen und Brücken neu, aber sonst ist se fahrbar...aber leider im Teil zwischen Birkensee und Brunn nicht mehr des was se füher mal war...


Grüße

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (6. August 2004)

zusammenfassung - oder was wir aus den Veste und KK threads gelernt haben

*die zwei goldenen regeln des ungestörten bikens:*

komme NIE auf die idee deine spots/trails im WWW oder anderen medien zu veröffentlichen!
lade NIE bike-promis inklusive reporter-team auf deine geheimen lieblings-strecken ein.
anhang www-regeln:
-schenke irgendwelchen assis in gästebüchern keine beachtung
-forwarde NIE einen kettenbrief
... to be continued


----------



## Edith L. (6. August 2004)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr Franken....
> ........
> Wie seht Ihr generell die Sache, wenn man Touren im Internet veröffentlicht?
> .....
> ...



Bin zwar keine Franke, aber....
ich beschreibe entweder gar nicht, nur äusserst oberflächlich und/oder ungenau und bloss keine konkreten Daten!

Greets
Eddie L.


----------



## All-Mountain (6. August 2004)

Tom:-) schrieb:
			
		

> -schenke irgendwelchen assis in gästebüchern keine beachtung


Ist klar, solche Einträge fliegen komentarlos raus (den mein Gästebuch editieren kann schließlich nur Ich )


			
				Tom:-) schrieb:
			
		

> [*]komme NIE auf die idee deine spots/trails im WWW oder anderen medien zu veröffentlichen!



Hier bin ich ehrlich gesagt schon etwas unschlüssig denn
- einerseits hätte ich mich damals als Anfänger über so einen Tourentip riesig gefreut (hier spricht der Bike-Missionar)

- andererseits sollte man Bike-Massentourismus schon vorbeugen, denn sonst ist Ärger tatsächlich vorprogrammiert. 

Momentan tendiere ich dazu die Klamm-Tourenbeschreibung runterzunehmen.

Hat noch Jemand ne Meinung dazu?

@Alti
Lago ist nächste Woche angesagt  

Gruß
Tom


----------



## merkt_p (9. August 2004)

Hallo,

die Klamm ist noch offen, bin sie am WE natürlich ;-) auf der MTB Route gefahren und konnte immer einen Blick auf den "Orginalweg" werfen. Was Alti schreibt stimmt natürlich, teilweise neu geschottert... .
Es steht nirgends ein Verbotsschild, nur die MTB Route ist ausgeschildert. Wie es aussieht, wird sie auch aktiv genutzt, es gibt viele Spuren von MTB Reifen.

Veröffentlichung? Im kleinen Rahmen mit einer kurzen Beschreibung. Wenn ich weiß, dass es um den Trail Probleme gibt keine Beschreibung (trifft auf die Klamm teilweise zu). Ansonsten gebe ich meine Kenntnisse gerne weiter. Allerdings nicht an irgendwelche Zeitungen, Bücher und Fehlgeleitete.

Gruss Martin


----------



## dejoule (16. Juli 2011)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Ist klar, solche Einträge fliegen komentarlos raus (den mein Gästebuch editieren kann schließlich nur Ich )
> 
> 
> Hier bin ich ehrlich gesagt schon etwas unschlüssig denn
> ...



So der Fred ist zwar schon etwas älter und zu dem Zeitpunkt bin ich noch gar kein MTB gefahren 

Doch ich finde, das die Arbeit die du dir hier machst Thomas echt spitze. 
Deine Seite ist sehr zu empfehlen und ich bin froh das du die Strecke Röthenbachklamm nicht edit hast. 

Ich bin voll dafür das man seine Spots mit anderen teilt, denn als Einheimischer kennt man seine Gegend doch am besten und kann einem Trails zeigen die ein Fremder nie finden würde.

Bin kein MTB Rowdy, aber von Fahrrad Verbotsschildern hallte ich gar nichts.

Ich sauf und rauch freiwillig nichts, aber das Biken verbietet mir keiner.

good ride und weiter so DANKE


----------



## OldSchool (17. Juli 2011)

Am besten fährt man mit anderen mit und lernt so die Gegend kennen. Das posten von irgendwelchen Routen oder Spots ist eher kontraproduktiv, vor allem in so einem Ballungsgebiet wie N/Fü/Er.


----------



## merkt_p (28. Juli 2011)

Is das schon sieben Jahre her!? 

Wie die Zeit vergeht!! und die Klamm ist immer noch offen.


----------



## All-Mountain (28. Juli 2011)

Ja Mensch, ich wohne mittlerweile tatsächlich schon 7 Jahre in München und bin die Klamm schon ewig nicht mehr gefahren.

Geschäftlich bin ich noch recht oft in Franken unterwegs. Ich sollte echt mal mein MTB mitnehmen und wieder mal ne Runde durch die Klamm drehen.


----------



## norman68 (29. Juli 2011)

merkt_p schrieb:


> Is das schon sieben Jahre her!?
> 
> Wie die Zeit vergeht!! und die Klamm ist immer noch offen.



Offen ja aber leider schon bald ausgebaut wie einen Autobahn. Wenn ich da so 15 Jahre zurück denke wie der Weg damals verlief und wie er Heute ist könnte ich schon fast  
Aber gibt gottseidank ja noch andere schöne Wege in der Ecke wo noch lange nicht so ausgebaut sind wie die Klamm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave m (29. Juli 2011)

Für mich is das grade hier wirklich recht lustig zu lesen. Hab oben angefangen den Threat durchzulesen und erst gar nicht aufs Datum geachtet 

Solche Probleme und Aussagen ("bald wie ne Autobahn") regen bei mir im Moment echt die Vorstellungskraft an, denn ich kenn den Weg erst seit dem Winter 04/05, bin den da das erste mal gefahren und fand ihn genial; drum war das dann auch wöchentlich meine Route. War jetzt seit fast 2 Jahren da nichtmehr unterwegs und seh momentan nur von der Autobahn aus was die bei Brunn so alles mitm Wald anstellen und könnte heulen...auch wenn ichs aus Verkehrstechnischer Sicht verstehen kann (Parkplätze, speziell für LKW's sind gerade auf dem Autobahnabschnitt WIRKLICH schon lange nötig!!)

Was ich euch fragen wollte: Wenn ihr von Richtung Birkensee kommt, wie weit "hinter" fahrt ihr den Weg denn? Nur bis Brunn, oder Bis Ungelstetten oder gar weiter?? Schließlich sind ab der Straßenüberquerung bei Brunn noch richtig schöne stellen dabei!

mfg, Marco


----------



## norman68 (29. Juli 2011)

Ich fahr da oft weiter bis Altdorf  von da dann weiter Richtung Prackenfels - Burgthann - Mimberg


----------



## Milan0 (3. August 2011)

Ich bin in Röthenbach aufgewachsen. Wir sind das Stück von Altdorf bis Ungelstetten täglich ungefedert lang. Auch unten am/im Bach.

Am WE bin ich wieder bei den Eltern außen und werde eine Runde durch die Klamm drehen, mal schauen was sich alles verändert hat


----------



## ToMo74 (5. August 2011)

also das Stück von Altdorf-Röthenbach über Ungelstetten bis zum Ende hin Richtung Leinburg ist weiterhin optimal fahrbar. Keine Waldarbeiten, keine Rodungen etc.
An einigen Stellen halt loser Sand bergauf/ab, aber da sind schon Umfahrungen angelegt.
Ist eine meiner Lieblingsstrecken hin/zurück vom Moritzberg


----------



## ToMo74 (9. Oktober 2011)

Aktuell ist die Klamm geschlossen wegen Baumfällarbeiten 

Bin heut am Sonntag da durchgefahren bzw eher durchgetragen... die lichten da aber ganz schön arg aus, bin gespannt was danach noch übrig bleibt...


----------



## jobeagle (9. Oktober 2011)

Moserer schrieb:


> bin gespannt was danach noch übrig bleibt...



Ich auch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (10. Oktober 2011)

Nicht schön !!!


----------



## Maeggus (18. Oktober 2011)

Hy, 

bin am So. durch die Klamm. Alles OK; man kann wieder düsen


----------



## scratch_a (1. Januar 2014)

Wie sieht es aktuell in/mit der Klamm aus? Kann man da noch fahren oder sind das inzwischen eh nur noch langweilige Schotterwege?
Falls ja, wie sehen die Wege jetzt im Winter aus? Ist es dort recht schlammig/sumpfig oder sollte es auch jetzt einigermaßen fahrbar sein?


----------



## norman68 (2. Januar 2014)

Dort ist es nicht mehr oder weniger schlammig wie wo anderes zur Zeit auch. Sollte also einen Fahrer eines MTB oder CX nicht weiter stören. Ob dir der Weg gefällt oder zu langweilig ist hab ich keine Ahnung. Bist du diesen schon mal gefahren, wenn ja wann? In den letzten paar Jahren hat sich da nicht sonderlich viel getan wenn man mal von den Erosionsschäden durch Hochwasser, Waldarbeiter, MTBler, Wanderer absieht.


----------



## microbat (2. Januar 2014)

War vor ca. 4 Wochen dort + alles "angenehm" fahrbar + Wege wurden nur teilweise geschottert + macht schon noch Spaß dort zu fahren...


----------



## scratch_a (2. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Info.
Ich bin den Weg bisher noch nicht gefahren, Kumpels haben mir letztens davon erzählt, welche den Weg im Sommer als Anfänger gefahren sind und begeistert waren.
Etwas Dreck stört natürlich nicht  ...nur wenn man ständig 20cm tief im Schlamm versinkt, dann wird es irgendwann unangenehm zum fahren. Aber da sind dann meist die Waldarbeiten dran schuld, wenn es wo so aussieht.

Mal schaun, wie ich die Klamm mit anderen Trails verbinden kann, damit man bei uns auch mal paar km zusammenbringt.


----------



## norman68 (2. Januar 2014)

Moin,

Schlamm ist im Klam auch seltener ein Problem. Probleme könnten echte Anfänger da nur mit den nassen Wurzeln und Holzbrücken haben. Auch ist die Richtung in der man fährt der Punkt ob man ein paar Passagen schien muß oder ob man alles durchfahren kann.


----------



## scratch_a (2. Januar 2014)

Ok, danke.
Wahrscheinlich werden wir mal den Weg in beiden Richtungen ausprobieren.


----------



## ulli! (4. Januar 2014)

hat diesbezüglich jmd einen gpx track für mich? würd mir das gerne mal anschauen


----------



## norman68 (4. Januar 2014)

einfach mal auf GPS-Tour nach Röthenbachklamm suchen sind doch dort ein paar Touren dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EDA (4. Januar 2014)

Ich fahre die Klamm sehr oft. Ist top und wurde zum Ende des Sommers punktuell renoviert. 
Sagt mal, ist euch das Kreuz direkt am Bach, ca. 15 Meter entfernt vom Weg aufgefallen? Ich frage mich, was dem Mann passiert ist. Er war wohl um die 40. Kinder legen ab und zu Erinnerungsstücke ab. Mir ist  das Kreuz letzten Sommer aufgefallen.


----------



## ulli! (4. Januar 2014)

Ok habs nun begriffen; lohnt es sich nun eher von Altdorf nach Röthenbach Pegnitz zu fahren oder umgekehrt? Und vom Birkensee müsst ich auch noch auf geschicktem Weg nach Schwaig/Fünf-Flüsse Radweg, vielleicht hat da einer n Tipp für mich


----------



## norman68 (4. Januar 2014)

Richtung Altdorf ist er komplett fahrbar. In die andere Richtung muß man Minimum zwei mal schieben wenn man auf dem Weg bleibt.


----------



## KarstenG (19. Januar 2014)

War heute da, Einstieg von Brunn (Autobahnbrücke) Richtung Birkensee. war bis auf ein / zwei Stellen für mich als absoluter MTB Anfänger sehr gut fahrbar. Eine Brückenauffahrt war mir zu hoch, bzw. wollt ich mich nicht vor der gerade überholten Familie beim Ausprobieren aufs Maul packen  . Und gleich den ersten Hügel habe ich unterschätzt / verschalten, daher habe ich für die kurze Wurzelabfahrt etwas gebraucht um in "Position" zu sein. Waren halt sehr viel Fußgänger unterwegs sogar mit Kinderwagen  und drei Hunden....... Finde ich auf dem dort noch wurzeligem und schmalen Weg eher supoptimal. Geht dich eigentlich in die andere Richtung weiter? Weil da ist dann am Schotterwege ja Ende oder????


----------



## norman68 (19. Januar 2014)

Besser ist die Stecke zu Fahren wenn es schlechtes Wetter hat und nicht gerade Sonntag ist. Da meist an solchen Tagen wie heute sehr viel Menschen unterwegs und da macht es dann recht wenig Spaß. 
Auch ist es besser vom Birkensee aus Richtung Ungelstetten zu fahren. Von Ungelstetten kann man dann noch weiter bis Altdorf fahren da gibt es auch noch eine kleinen Weg der parallel zum breiten Weg führt.


----------



## scratch_a (19. Januar 2014)

norman68 schrieb:


> Besser ist die Stecke zu Fahren wenn es schlechtes Wetter hat und nicht gerade Sonntag ist. Da meist an solchen Tagen wie heute sehr viel Menschen unterwegs und da macht es dann recht wenig Spaß.
> Auch ist es besser vom Birkensee aus Richtung Ungelstetten zu fahren. Von Ungelstetten kann man dann noch weiter bis Altdorf fahren da gibt es auch noch eine kleinen Weg der parallel zum breiten Weg führt.



Meinst du den "Blau Kreuz" von Ungelstetten aus?


----------



## norman68 (19. Januar 2014)

KA was der Weg für eine Markierung hat. Geht am Ortsausgang Ungelstetten nach zirka 100m mal rechts ab


----------



## Milan0 (19. Januar 2014)

Ja das ist der Blau Kreuz


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. Januar 2014)

Blau-Strich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (20. Januar 2014)

Irgendwas mit Blau halt  habe bei dem Weg noch nie wirklich auf die Beschilderung geschaut...


----------



## derwaaal (20. Januar 2014)

Ich bin am Samstag mal wieder durchgefahren, auf dem Weg zum Moritzberg.
Ging soweit eigentlich gut, bis auf wenige Fußgänger.
Blos nördlich der Straßenüberquerung Richtung Pferdehof war eine sehr matschige Stelle und der Sandhügel ging bergauf etwas schwer  - aber ich wollte halt unbedingt den GPS-Track nachfahren


----------



## KarstenG (20. Januar 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Ich bin am Samstag mal wieder durchgefahren, auf dem Weg zum Moritzberg.
> Ging soweit eigentlich gut, bis auf wenige Fußgänger.
> Blos nördlich der Straßenüberquerung Richtung Pferdehof war eine sehr matschige Stelle und der Sandhügel ging bergauf etwas schwer  *- aber ich wollte halt unbedingt den GPS-Track nachfahren *


 
Was denn für einen GPS Track? Habe nur einen gefunden, da wars dann am Ende kurz vor dem Schotterweg auch recht schlammig. Da kann auch wenn strocken ist nicht  wirklich durch. Unterholz usw. Bin dann das kurze Stück zurück. Dort ist dann an einem Baum ein Schild MTB-Rour Brunn oder so ähnlich.


----------



## derwaaal (20. Januar 2014)

KarstenG schrieb:


> Was denn für einen GPS Track? Habe nur einen gefunden, da wars dann am Ende kurz vor dem Schotterweg auch recht schlammig. Da kann auch wenn strocken ist nicht  wirklich durch. Unterholz usw. Bin dann das kurze Stück zurück. Dort ist dann an einem Baum ein Schild MTB-Rour Brunn oder so ähnlich.



wird wohl der gleiche gewesen sein, ich bin dann durchs Unterholz durch (am Ende mit braunen Schuhen), und dann kommt man recht schnell auf Sand - und kurze Zeit später sah ich dann auch ein Schild MTB-Tour Brunn, muss aber nicht dasselbe gewesen sein.


----------



## scratch_a (20. Januar 2014)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Blau-Strich



Sorry, dass ich da nochmal nach hake...

Laut den "Waymarked Trails" in GPSies (kann man sich dort als Layer einblenden lassen) gibt es um Ungelstetten keinen Blau-Strich. Der verläuft weiter oben von Brunn zum Moritzberg. 
Auch der fränkische Albverein beschreibt den Weg mit Blau-Kreuz http://www.fraenkischer-albverein.de/wanderwege/729-weg-nr-080
Es geht ja wirklich nur um den Teil von Ungelstetten bis nach Altdorf.

Bisher haben die Markierungen bei uns schon immer mit den Angaben übereingestimmt, aber es kann natürlich auch ein Fehler vorliegen.
Ich reite deswegen da drauf rum, weil ich mich oft an solchen Markierungen orientiere und wenn man dann vergeblich die Markierung sucht weil es in der Karte falsch drin ist, dann wäre es etwas doof .


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Januar 2014)

Ah, stimmt, Blau-Strich geht ja vom Tiergarten über Brunn, Diepersdorf auf den Moritzberg und dann weiter Richtung Amberg. Dann wird's wohl Blau-Kreuz sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (20. Januar 2014)

Stimmt der Blau Strich ist der Anton-Leitinger-Weg


----------



## microbat (20. Januar 2014)

Der Weg hat den Namen: Lohengrinweg
Verläuft vom Valzner Weiher über Fischbach und Ungelstetten nach Altdorf
Markierung: blaues Kreuz auf weißen Grund


----------



## P3 Killa (20. Januar 2014)

War jetzt auch mal da, das erste mal von Altdorf bis kurz nach Ungelstetten, jetzt von Ungelstetten bis zum Moritzberg. Haben uns allerdings total verfranzt und den richtigen Weg erst auf dem Rückweg gefunden. Am kommenden Wochenende werden wir jetzt mal den richtigen weg versuchen ^^


----------



## scratch_a (26. Februar 2014)

Hab es heute auch endlich mal geschafft! 
Leider ist zur Zeit von Altdorf kommend kurz nach Ungelstetten ein ganzes Stück wegen Baumfällarbeiten gesperrt 
Aber so ist der Weg an sich sehr schön zu fahren und ich wurde freundlicherweise von einem anderen Biker ein Stück mitgenommen, der sich da anscheinend gut aus kannte.

Werde wohl noch öfters hinfahren, meine Frau will auch mal mit. Kann mir aber vorstellen, dass da am WE bei schönen Wetter sehr viele unterwegs sind.

Noch eine andere Frage: 
Vom Birkensee kommend in Richtung Altdorf ist mal ein Schild "Mountainbike-Route Brunn" (müsste bei Breitengrad 49,446715 und Längengrad 11,269006 sein). Bin den Trail dann für paar hundert Meter gefolgt, aber der geht dann anscheinend auf eine breitere Forststraße über, so dass ich dann wieder auf den Wanderweg runter gefahren bin. Kennt wer diese Route? Wo soll die dann weitergehen oder ist das dann wirklich nur die Forststraße nach Brunn? Dann kann man ja darauf auch verzichten?


----------



## microbat (26. Februar 2014)

"Mountainbike-Route Brunn" ist die amtliche "Verarschung" um die Biker von den Wanderweg fern zu halten
oder die Radler vor den ggf. rutschigen Brücken zu schützen - kommt ganz auf den Standpunkt an...
Dieser Weg ist nicht besonders "Wertvoll" und nach Brunn gibt es andere Wege.


----------



## scratch_a (26. Februar 2014)

Ah ok, danke.
Sowas habe ich mir schon gedacht...das erste kurze Stück war ja recht vielversprechend, aber da kam halt nichts mehr danach. War wohl dann wirklich gut, dass ich wieder runter auf den Wanderweg bin.

Mal schaun, wann die ganzen Forstarbeiten dort abgeschlossen sind. Die haben da einiges an Holz gemacht und es sind noch sehr sehr viele Bäume markiert. Wobei das mit den Waldarbeiten zur Zeit überall ein kleines Problem ist  .


----------

